# Seeking GM for Star Wars d20 in Winnipeg



## TeaBee (Jan 18, 2003)

Hi,

There's a few of us (in Winnipeg, MB, Canada) looking for a GM to run RPGA Living Force scenarios of Star Wars d20.

Already having an RPGA membership is a bonus, but not a requirement.

You'd have to run 1 scenario each week, from the beginning of March to the end of May (and beyond?). These are premade, already written scenarios.

If you're what we're looking for, there would even be a small monitary compensation involved. 

Reply here and I'll be in touch.

May the force be with us...


----------

